# blank DVD sizes



## debragrant (Nov 18, 2005)

can you get any bigger than 4.7GB?


----------



## ALZAMAC (Dec 24, 2005)

Not sure if they are still limited to 4.7gb
Think they are limited to this size to try and deter piracy are they not??[/FONT]


----------



## debragrant (Nov 18, 2005)

so if i wanted to place a file on the disc bigger than 4.7GB i would either have to split the file or compress (would that work)


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Depending on the size and rate of the compression. Yes, you would be able to do it. 

Using a program such as WinZip or WinRAR will allow you to do this. You compress the files and then split it.


----------



## debragrant (Nov 18, 2005)

i think i'll just do what I'm doing then and use 2 disc for the movie, it's already split


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

You can get dual-layer for 9.4GB of space or double-sided dual-layer for 17GB. They are very expensive.


----------



## DavidThX (Dec 27, 2005)

Dual layers are 8.5 GB and double sided are 9.4 GB.

Full specs:
- DVD-5: single sided, single layer, 4.7 gigabytes (GB), or 4.38 gibibytes (GiB) 
- DVD-9: single sided, double layer, 8.5 GB (7.92 GiB) 
- DVD-10: double sided, single layer on both sides, 9.4 GB (8.75 GiB) 
- DVD-14: double sided, double layer on one side, single layer on other, 13.3 GB (12.3 GiB) 
- DVD-18: double sided, double layer on both sides, 17.1 GB (15.9 GiB) 

The DVD-+R/DL blanks run about $2.50-5.00 each, so it's not cost effective vs. the standard 4.7 GB's at about 40cents to $1 each.

The 16x Pioneer DVR-110 DVD±R/W & CD-R/W Writer is now about $46-69 !
From what I read- it reliably burns regular 120-minute DVDs in as fast as 7 minutes. Double speed recording - burns some 8x DVDs at up to 16x, and some 2.4x Dual Layer DVDs at 4x.

Make sure your stand alone DVD player, if you're gonna use one to play DL disks will read read these. Check for both DVD+R DL and DVD_R DL compatibility.

-DVboi


----------

